# GermanAutoParts.com | Winter Sale! Save up to 15% on your order!



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Save on every order!

*5% off all orders up to $300*

**15% off all orders over $300***

***Not applicable on purchase of GAP gift cards***
****$300 value applies to merchandise only - not including tax and shipping****​


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Winter Sale Ending!*

Don't miss out. This sale ends Sunday January 25th, at midnight.


----------

